# What to do with Be'Lakor?



## pbird82 (Jan 16, 2008)

I realize that daemon princes are not the optimal choice to lead a DoC army but I love the Be'Lakor model so I'm going to use it. My question is whether you think he would make a better Flying Khorne prince or a MoS Tzeentch prince on foot? The khorne prince will probably get a head swap if I go that direction while the tzeentch prince won't require anything. Let me k ow what you guys think the model best represents! Thanks guys.


----------

